# what i did new years day



## Tony14 (Jan 2, 2008)

POLAR PLUNGE!!! water temp was 34 air temp was 18 with a 20 mph wind coming off of good old lake michigan....needless to say it was cold haha Im on the far right


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 2, 2008)

and somewhere in there....happy new years!


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 3, 2008)

saaaaaweeeeeeeet pics [] 

 Ive done that once, the "boys" didnt like it to much

 Digger ry


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Tony...

 Good for you! Nice to be young... free... adventurous...[] Not to mention the pretty girls you hang out with.[]

 I dress a bit differently when I jump into cold water... I need all the warmth I can get!![&:]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 3, 2008)

......And  Lord I pray to give me enough smarts to stay out of the water when it's 18 out." No one has a wet head, I thought a plunge was a total emersion. What up to your knees? Come on Mr. Castansa don't worry about shrinkage. Our next test of tuffness and lack of good sense deals with pinecones/sticks and tigers. How fast can you run? Don't cry when you become tiger food. Not everything that can jump a fence comes from Mexico.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 3, 2008)

well we ran out to waist deep and then dunked then ran back....Last year for me haha i cant take that cold  very well ill tell ya that...last year when i did it it was a warm winter lol


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 3, 2008)

> No one has a wet head, I thought a plunge was a total emersion.


 
 That pic was pre goin into the water.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey wayne...You look like all of the people who were in the water from the newspapers with there cameras haha


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 3, 2008)

Wayne, that picture reminds me of "1,000 Leagues Under the Sea".  Find anything interesting lately?  Do you ever dive in flooded towns, like Quabbin?
 Laur


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Tony...


 I bet they were warm...[&:]


 Hey Laur...

 No, I have not dove any sunkin towns. I know there are some out there and that would be pretty interesting. 
 Sadly, no... I haven't found anything lately...[X(][X(]  The flue/upper respiratory thing has been going through my household and I haven't been in the water for nearly 3 or 4 weeks...[&o]  My gills are drying out but I'm hoping to get in this weekend.  Got some ideas for bottle locations to check out.[]

 I'll keep y'all posted...

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 3, 2008)

I see some blue lips in that bunch lol


----------



## luvday (Jan 4, 2008)

hey, yup cold here my daughter (she's 14)  thinks ur cute, we have a town dump in our backyard
 and along the back and woods by us....my hubby wont dig grrrrrr sheboygan here.. not far from you...keep polar bear jumping brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## idigjars (Jan 4, 2008)

Tony nice pic                   Paul


----------



## JGUIS (Jan 6, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> Tony?.......can you say bronski? lmao
> btw you boys ought to eat some cheese or something, maybe hit the gym.....


 LMAO[]


----------



## madman (Jan 6, 2008)

wow! nice friends there mike


----------

